# Cheapest Ferry Site - Stockholm - Helsinki - Tallinn



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi Guys,

In the process of booking our ferry from Stockholm to Helsinki and then a week later Helsinki to Tallinn.

Does anyone have advice for where might be the cheapest site from which to book? We're getting reasonable prices from aferry.com

S to H = £139 
H to T = £105 

(S to T = £270)

Actually cheaper to stop over then go direct to Tallinn so might as well do that, the latter is only a two hour crossing.

Does this sound reasonable?

Cheers,

Adam & Sophie


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi,

We have done Stockholm-Helsinki in the past and booked at a very reasonable price direct with Viking Line in Stockholm. Stockholm-Turku is another option with the onward drive to Helsinki.

We hate to be tied down to booked ferries and unless going in the high season which we don't often do.

We plan to be in the Baltic States in late August/Sept.  

Safe travelling.

Don


----------

